# Eglin stud?



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Coworker showed me this, said it was posted on some facebook thing, post said it came from Eglin! That's some good shootin!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

What I figure the Blackwater Monster looks like.


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

That's piss poor. Elgin produces some damn fine bucks every year and I think that little fella would have been one with a rack that size at that age. I just don't understand that mentality


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Look what's in the back of the truck:whistling:


----------



## nastukey (Aug 8, 2012)

CHUMM BUCKET said:


> That's piss poor. Elgin produces some damn fine bucks every year and I think that little fella would have been one with a rack that size at that age. I just don't understand that mentality



Don't you know....every buck with legal antlers has to die?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Pitiful.
Some people just don't get it but at least he got to post on Facebook.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

Dwarf deer. Buddy shot one years ago. Nice 8 point with 12 inch spead. Deer weighed 75 lbs. would never been any bigger.


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

If that's a no kidding Florida whitetail, that thing had ridiculous potential if it was 1.5!!

But that's a fawn sized body and at best, fawns get bumps on their head, so I'm guessing it's a sub-species.


----------



## prokat2200 (Jul 28, 2016)

It has been fairly entertaining watching the thread that West Coast Archery posted about this saying it was a key deer. Some people.......


----------



## nastukey (Aug 8, 2012)

bcbz71 said:


> If that's a no kidding Florida whitetail, that thing had ridiculous potential if it was 1.5!!
> 
> But that's a fawn sized body and at best, fawns get bumps on their head, so I'm guessing it's a sub-species.




No kidding there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

2016 fawn (3 months old) with bumps for comparison.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I heard of a couple like that in Eglin and 1 below Jay. It is full grown but rare like a piebald.


----------



## stewart_fish (May 13, 2009)

I guess if it can happen to humans it can happen to deer?


----------



## nastukey (Aug 8, 2012)

bcbz71 said:


> 2016 fawn (3 months old) with bumps for comparison.




I have a buck fawn as well on our property that is YOY 2016 with bumps. Young bucks with bumps are a good sign of improved nutrition based on some research I have read. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

sure said:


> Coworker showed me this, said it was posted on some facebook thing, post said it came from Eglin! That's some good shootin!


If he hadn't died, that buck would have needed a stump when the rut kicked in.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Al.remoraking (Aug 20, 2016)

I killed a similar buck years ago on the west side of Hurricane Lake,a small 6pt with a 13"antler spread, weighing 62 lbs. The Florida Game and Fish Comm.biologist and technician who examined the "Dwarf Buck" took stomach samples for parasites and jawbone for age data. It was determined the buck was 2.5 years old and in good health. Some deer just don't follow the growth chart.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

The real mystery is why that stud didnt walk out on sicfish. That would have made for "pee your pants" PFF gold!


----------



## kdawg.84 (Oct 8, 2007)

That's not a fawn look at its head


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> The real mystery is why that stud didnt walk out on sicfish. That would have made for "pee your pants" PFF gold!


It would be fine, I got some looong arms


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

When you on meth, everything looks big....


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Raise your hand if you would have shot that deer


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Try'n Hard said:


> Raise your hand if you would have shot that deer




Not me


----------



## nastukey (Aug 8, 2012)

I wouldn't have. I mean but that guy is obviously starving.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stewart_fish (May 13, 2009)

Wonder how much to do a full mount? Kinda neat to have in the living room. Might fit on the mantel above the fireplace.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I passed on the first legal buck I ever saw in bw several years ago, when spikes were legal. I told my buddy I couldn't believe how small it was. Turns out, that's how big they are in bw lol


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Has the guy come out and told his side of the story?


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Who knows, I just posted the picture cuz I thought it was funny


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

stewart_fish said:


> Wonder how much to do a full mount? Kinda neat to have in the living room. Might fit on the mantel above the fireplace.




Should be half price


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

Looks like a healthy Key Deer to me, sure it was taken in Eglin?


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

stewart_fish said:


> Wonder how much to do a full mount? Kinda neat to have in the living room. Might fit on the mantel above the fireplace.


People would just think it was a jackalope!


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

MaxxT said:


> Looks like a healthy Key Deer to me, sure it was taken in Eglin?


He would probably be in jail if it was a Key Deer.


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

stupid question, but whats the stuff stringing on the antlers?


----------



## BLACKWATER_BOUNTY (May 9, 2012)

capt'n slim said:


> stupid question, but whats the stuff stringing on the antlers?


I think that's where he had him tied off to his dog box?


----------



## nastukey (Aug 8, 2012)

capt'n slim said:


> stupid question, but whats the stuff stringing on the antlers?




That's a good question. Just noticed that once you mentioned it. Could it be twine he used to tie it down so it didn't blow out of his truck?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

He said the pic was taken after it had been gutted and soaked in a creek for a while. May have weighed 75lbs. Claiming he thinks it's 1.5-2 years old.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Why would you gut it and "soak" it in a creek?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

capt'n slim said:


> stupid question, but whats the stuff stringing on the antlers?




Pretty sure that's the kite string he used to drag him out!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> Why would you gut it and "soak" it in a creek?


Hey, get off the computer and on your phone, I sent you a text


----------



## nastukey (Aug 8, 2012)

Try'n Hard said:


> Why would you gut it and "soak" it in a creek?




Maybe he was hunting in the key deer wildlife refuge and didn't want "the man" to find him.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nastukey (Aug 8, 2012)

Looks like he bled out most of that weight riding in the back of the truck.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

nastukey said:


> Looks like he bled out most of that weight riding in the back of the truck.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gotta show off that trophy buck!


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

Got to be the smallest rack buck I have ever seen

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> Raise your hand if you would have shot that deer


I'd shoot the mess out of it! But I just like shooting crap!:whistling::gun_bandana:

I bet you can't say, he'd been a better one next year!


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

That's the second one (dwarf deer) I've seen come out of Eglin. I killed one in BW. They exist. Just sayin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

It would be hard to pass up a whole 12 lbs of meat.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> Why would you gut it and "soak" it in a creek?


If you're not close to home and it is as hot as it is right now, soaking it in one of the cold creeks keeps it good until you're ready to head home. The gutting thing is a no brainer.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Crazy cute little fella!!!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

fla_scout said:


> If you're not close to home and it is as hot as it is right now, soaking it in one of the cold creeks keeps it good until you're ready to head home. The gutting thing is a no brainer.




I remember a science experiment we did in middle school where we dropped a piece of red meat in a local creek for a few hours and compared it to a piece that hadn't been in the creek. Looked at it under a microscope and the piece from the creek was yucky with little microscopic critters, amoebas and bacteria. I gotta figure this could be a bad idea.


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

Why does anyone care what legal buck someone else kills ?


----------



## nastukey (Aug 8, 2012)

hyco said:


> Why does anyone care what legal buck someone else kills ?




For the same reason they feel a need to post it for the world to see.....maybe?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin37Hunt (Feb 20, 2014)

fla_scout said:


> If you're not close to home and it is as hot as it is right now, soaking it in one of the cold creeks keeps it good until you're ready to head home. The gutting thing is a no brainer.


This^

When we used to run dogs on Eglin, we would gut them on a hot day, soak them in a creek to cool them off for a short bit, pack their insides with ice and park them in the shade. 

In hindsight, we probably should have just quartered them and put them in the cooler. 

I saw a dwarf buck back in 03-04 up near Molino. Full rack but stubby short legs.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

The person who took the deer was mad at his buddy for posting a pic of it too. Apparently his buddy was bragging about it and posted it without permission.


----------



## nastukey (Aug 8, 2012)

New friends? If they'll post a deer, they'll post anything.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

nastukey said:


> For the same reason they feel a need to post it for the world to see.....maybe?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And if they're proud of it, who are you to judge?


----------



## nastukey (Aug 8, 2012)

hyco said:


> And if they're proud of it, who are you to judge?




Why not? My opinion is just as valid as yours or anyone else that cares to chime in. An earlier post suggests the guy didn't want it posted but a friend did anyways. 

Again if you don't like the heat stay out of the kitchen. I think it was a ridiculous decision to take the animal....but again it's MY opinion. 

Have a good evening!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

But why degrade any hunters legal kill. Not just this one. Why can't you just be happy for them instead of a pompous ass? Why look down on someone that kills something that has zero effect on your life. Not everyone is a great hunter like nastukey.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Glad he took it, that's his deer and it's out of the gene pool? 

Hasn't anyone told ya'll size doesn't matter? 

I wonder if he is even big enough to mount a full size doe 

Probs didn't stand a chance in a fight/spar either, get picked up and thrown around 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

NKlamerus said:


> Glad he took it, that's his deer and it's out of the gene pool?
> 
> Hasn't anyone told ya'll size doesn't matter?
> 
> ...




I'm sure he had "lil man syndrome ". I bet before he got shot he was the biggest baddest talkin buck in the woods. Rest In Peace "lil scrappy"


----------



## nastukey (Aug 8, 2012)

hyco said:


> But why degrade any hunters legal kill. Not just this one. Why can't you just be happy for them instead of a pompous ass? Why look down on someone that kills something that has zero effect on your life. Not everyone is a great hunter like nastukey.




Opinions on this forum are a dime a dozen. Why single me out as "the pompous ass"? Btw, I never said I was as you put it "the great hunter" but I strive to be a responsible one. 

Again, have a good evening.....and may you have a blast slaughtering off every ankle biter you can find...after all size doesn't matter.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Just my opinion for what it's worth... public land in Florida, I'm killing that deer... anywhere else, absolutely not.


----------

